# Go to lure for high waters during summer



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

What lure do you guys go to on a hot summer day when the water is high? I have done ok with spinnerbaits or chatterbaits during this time but still find it difficult under these conditions. Just seeing what works for you guys?

Thanks!

Matt


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

I just got a second place at the Ohio river with jigs in fast moving water and did ok at Hoover with jigs. When the water is coming up they come up. When the water is muddy, they hold tight to wood. My spinner bite just does not seem to work in high water.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have been doing ok with black or chartreuse swimbaits at Griggs Resivoir in Columbus which has been high and muddy pretty much non-stop since April. 

Little to no luck with Jigs, and or spinner baits however.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Colorado bladed spinnerbait with chart. skirt and chart. Rat-L-Traps in areas without much cover.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I agree with chopper, when the water comes up I have found the bass do as well, and tight to hard structure when the water is muddy also. I have had the best success with flipping creature baits around the shore lines or a spinnerbait with a Colorado blade. I also wrap soldiering wire around the base to weight them down and allow me to retrieve them at a slow to medium speed without rising up in the water column for deeper areas.

Mr. A


----------

